
Flutter 1.0: Google’s Portable UI Toolkit - Signez
https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/12/flutter-10-googles-portable-ui-toolkit.html
======
thosakwe
Other relevant thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18601588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18601588)

------
ja1215
Ironic how everyone emphasizes speed and ease-of-use nowadays with new
toolkits and frameworks and all I witness is more clutter and slower, clunkier
applications all over the web.

~~~
bdcravens
Tools don't guarantee quality; a novice and a craftsman can use the same
tools.

